# Headphone in Rs 1000 for Gaming!



## Shreevallabh (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey bros, I need a gaming Headphone in Rs 1000. I know thats very low budget for gaming headphone , but which is best at this price range? that must be closed ear headphones!   ... from pune!


----------



## Tribalgeek (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey i'm also from pune..
Look for senheiser hd201. @1.2k in gadgets above barista in fc road.


----------



## Shreevallabh (Dec 24, 2011)

Hey , thx for help...!!!  i will be looking for it!


----------

